# Pumilio egg help



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

After about a dozen clutches my Cauchero pumilio have only produce unfertile eggs. Not one has even slightly developed into a tad. I do not believe that it is a supplement problem, but not ruling that out. I have used herptivite, repashy ICB and RepCal. All breeding behavior seems normal. I am starting to believe the possibility that one of my frogs could be sterile. Has anyone experienced this as a problem?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are they captive bred, long-term captives or wild caught (and if so when were they imported)? 

Ed


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

My Uyamas produced 1-2 clutches a week of bad eggs for about six months until I saw a tad wriggling in one of the clutches, it also was about a month after adding Repashy calcium plus ICB into the rotation and adding 1 tbsp spirulina per cup of dry ingredients to the ff media.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

They are SNDF 09 WC imports. They have been on repashy for about 3 months now. What nutrients are passed from the spirulina to frogs through the ff mixture? Does it produce a healthier, more vitamin enriched ff? Or is it passed by being in the stomachs of the ff when the frogs ingest them? Thanks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Start changing things up hoping to hit on the variable...


Monitor and perhaps change up your temps a little. what are your range of day and night temps currently?

Def use different vitamins and suppliments. Check for expiration....

Use some other feeder insects..BB, different FF, Springs, Termites, Crix....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds to me like they need more vitamin A. use super preen for a few weeks to get them going then just cut back as a regular supplement.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Currently my night temps are 68 and during the day they are 72. They clutches look great when they are new, and after about 3 to 4 days they begin to rot. I probaly get about 1-2 clutches per week. In fact they are breeding as I am typing this message. 

I will try to mix in a more variable diet I will definitely replace the vitamins. I am just worried that one of them could be sterile since I have had zero tad development in the eggs.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yea something else is goin on here, the repashy came from the same shipment as mine/ dated the same, and the repcal and herptivite are fresh. (only, my pums have become breeding machines since the introduction of the repashy and flapjax's seem to be getting nowhere). they are turning white and cloudy and not developing, they dont seem to be fertilized as there hasnt been any noticable growth to the eggs (that i know of)

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

72 is kinda on the low side, i woudl get the temp up a few degrees up to 78-80.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

72 is the current high do to the extreme cold weather we have been experiencing. In a month or so my temps will gradually rise to around 76, 78.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> 72 is kinda on the low side, i woudl get the temp up a few degrees up to 78-80.


+1.........


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed could probably chime in better since I got the idea from him, but the spirulina might help the ff's produce vit A and store it in their eyes if the cultures get enough light. Yeah a high of 72 is a little low for pumilio


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yeah you need to give them more time! The male will get it right soon enough. Warmer temps does sometimes help. Do they eat the flies with powder on them or do the flies get it all off before they get a chance to eat them.

Give me a call I've got a four day!


----------

